# Any widely used MW2 furry clan tag?



## Steel the Wolf (Mar 16, 2010)

I was curious if anyone has come up with some sort of MW2 furry clan tag that is widely used. The answer is probably no, but I read something on this forum about people using "FUR~". I've been using "FRRY" lately.

Anyone know anything?


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Mar 17, 2010)

Try this one: 8==D


----------



## Tommy (Mar 17, 2010)

I've seen "YIFF" before. But that's about it.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 17, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Try this one: 8==D



Shit. I was going to say that. Goddamn.


----------



## Bando (Mar 17, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I've seen "YIFF" before. But that's about it.



I do this to piss people off or to have lulz with my furry hater friends (irony, they don't know I hang out here :3)


----------



## Tommy (Mar 17, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I do this to piss people off or to have lulz with my furry hater friends (irony, they don't know I hang out here :3)



Heh, I don't even use one. One of my friends uses "murr" though.


----------



## Bando (Mar 17, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Heh, I don't even use one. One of my friends uses "murr" though.



I use AGG, since I'm agg :V

murr~ would be hilarious though


----------



## Tommy (Mar 17, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I use AGG, since I'm agg :V
> 
> murr~ would be hilarious though



Yeah, I don't think he's played with/against anybody who knew what it meant... that I know of.


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Mar 17, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Yeah, I don't think he's played with/against anybody who knew what it meant... that I know of.


 
Damn. Murr is a good one. I think I'm going to switch to that.


----------



## Renegade Kangaroo (Mar 17, 2010)

My clan and I have been using K9 for a while.


----------



## Liam (Mar 17, 2010)

How about adopting IAFF as an acronym for I'm A Fur Fag? It would be quiet and discreet, which is what you want, right?


----------



## kyle19 (Mar 17, 2010)

I've seen FurE used before


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Mar 18, 2010)

Liam said:


> How about adopting IAFF as an acronym for I'm A Fur Fag? It would be quiet and discreet, which is what you want, right?


 
Yea, I guess, but if another fur sees it, I want them to know. But if you could get all MW gamers in the fandom to accept "IAFF", I would be down for that.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2010)

I used to use [YIFF] back when I played it. Now I use it on BC2.


----------



## navyfox (Mar 19, 2010)

I have seen [YIFF] used back on COD4 now then only one I know of is [fur] being used on MAG


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2010)

navyfox said:


> I have seen [YIFF] used back on COD4 now then only one I know of is [fur] being used on MAG


I used YIFF in 4 too.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 19, 2010)

-uses [Fur] on MW2-


----------



## Barak (Mar 19, 2010)

Me and 3 non furry friend use  Yiff

Lol moment :3


----------



## Lazydabear (Mar 19, 2010)

Cock and Wolf


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 19, 2010)

I use "Yiff".....


----------



## JDFox (Mar 19, 2010)

Liam said:


> How about adopting IAFF as an acronym for I'm A Fur Fag? It would be quiet and discreet, which is what you want, right?



Sorry, but the Fire Services already has dibs on the IAFF.  You could use FFFF, Fur Fags Fragging Fucktards.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 19, 2010)

I think I put "MEOW" in my fiance's clan tag once.

Although usually I use "AIDS" or "BOAT."


----------



## yummynbeefy (Mar 19, 2010)

i like this one

(  .  )(  .  )

ok maybe its not a furry tag but its win



Vaelarsa said:


> I use "AIDS



i use HIV+ lolol


----------



## Dahguns (Mar 20, 2010)

mine [>:3]
funny seeing that in first place


----------



## Garreth (Mar 20, 2010)

Why have a furry clan tag to begin with?


----------



## Bando (Mar 20, 2010)

Barak said:


> Me and 3 non furry friend use  Yiff
> 
> Lol moment :3



Same with some of my friends and I. Pisses a few people off :3


----------



## Dahguns (Mar 20, 2010)

saw a [yiff] clan name this morning...didnt care to remember the name


----------



## Jakobean (Mar 20, 2010)

I use [MURR]. Not many people get it, and even fewer respond positively. But ever once in a while, a private chat request comes up and BAM. It's a furry. It's fan-fucking-tastic.


----------



## therealGoldFox (Apr 21, 2010)

I just saw one today that was (+furries) or something similar, they asked me if I was a furry and I said yep.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 21, 2010)

My freind on MW2 has a gamebattles clan. He's one the best fucking players I've ever seen. He has like 33 nukes so far. I've been punished from my xbox but I should be getting it back today or tommorrow.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 21, 2010)

Y'all want to start a gamebattles clan with nothing but furries?


----------



## Adrianfolf (Apr 21, 2010)

TheItalianStallion said:


> Y'all want to start a gamebattles clan with nothing but furries?


 If it goes with PS3 sure
Also on MW2 I use FUR~ and on MAG I use FS~


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 21, 2010)

Adrianfolf said:


> If it goes with PS3 sure
> Also on MW2 I use FUR~ and on MAG I use FS~



Hmmm... I only have an xbox but if the clan becomes popular enough we can make a ps3 one for those who only have a ps3. This is my clan tag: Ã³Ã“Ã’Ã²


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 21, 2010)

I use SIMB with the pathfinder title and the boot emblem...get it, snake in my boot?


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I use SIMB with the pathfinder title and the boot emblem...get it, snake in my boot?



????


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 21, 2010)

TheItalianStallion said:


> ????



Pathfinder has the snake background plus the boot emblem plus SIMB = SNAKE IN MY BOOT.


----------



## Shiralith (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't use a furry specific clan tag, although I use [Fox]. Surprisingly I've never seen anyone using any of the tags stated here. Well, except the second post. That one's just overused.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Pathfinder has the snake background plus the boot emblem plus SIMB = SNAKE IN MY BOOT.



Oh ok. I thought you were talking about my idea.


----------



## slydude851 (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't know but I'd really like to find one.  I just use the clan tag "FYRE".  It was a clan for me and my friends at school.  There used to be like 4 guys in it including me, now they'res only 2 so I'm pretty ready to change.


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 21, 2010)

Is there a [YIFF] server running on COD4 PC?


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 21, 2010)

slydude851 said:


> I don't know but I'd really like to find one.  I just use the clan tag "FYRE".  It was a clan for me and my friends at school.  There used to be like 4 guys in it including me, now they'res only 2 so I'm pretty ready to change.



If I can get like.... 10 people that wanna join, I'll make the clan. You can earn alot of money from winning tournaments on gamebattles. And if your good enough, it'll help you become MLG. 

And I don't know about a yiff server on COD4. 

www.gamebattles.com/


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 21, 2010)

nah, I'm the only fur part of a group called [IDOLA]


----------



## Misterraptor (Apr 21, 2010)

Modern Warfare 2.
I  Modded  my gamertag to be Im a Furry. In LIME GREEN!

Send FR's To: Se7en Raptor. With a message saying FA.


----------



## Rednic (Apr 24, 2010)

My clan tag for Modern Warfare 2 (360) is [Yiff], and to see others using it would make me smile and giggle. I don't think there's any agreed tag, though.


----------



## Kyoujin (Apr 27, 2010)

Just don't use YIFF.. >> Ugh. lol.

I'm just happy I got a spotted hyena Emblem for a challenge I did. ;B


----------



## Truth (Apr 27, 2010)

I use "Yiff." Everyone here knows what it means. Used to use "Fox" on Vegas 1 though.


----------



## Viticus (May 5, 2010)

On Xbox I use what kinda looks like a paw.. Ã³Ã“Ã’Ã²


----------



## ryuke (Jul 21, 2010)

if you make this furry clan for xbox mw2 i want in. so wat will the name of it be?


----------



## SwingandaMiss (Jul 21, 2010)

I play PC. I don't use tags. I am my own man.


----------



## Bando (Jul 21, 2010)

ryuke said:


> if you make this furry clan for xbox mw2 i want in. so wat will the name of it be?


 
nice fucking first post, necroing an old thread.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jul 21, 2010)

I had [Yiff] as my clan tag once. I was singing "Ain't no rest for the wicked." And then some guy said "Ain't no rest for the furry." That's the only time I've ever gotten a response.

I might put a "Honk if you're yiffy" sign on my car. D:

/joke


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jul 21, 2010)

Ok, who forgot to embalm the thread?


----------

